
Resumes are worthless: An unfiltered look at how one CEO hires employees - selmat
http://qz.com/717767/resumes-are-worthless-an-unfiltered-look-at-how-one-ceo-hires-employees/
======
daly
Do you avoid surgeons who seem over-qualified? Do you avoid pilots who seem
over-qualified? Do you want your autonomous car programmed by someone who
doesn't own a driver's license? Sigh.

